# Anyone selling a Shimano triple crankset please?



## Steve T (3 Oct 2018)

Having ridden my triple for the first time in ages - I'd forgotten how good it is to have a broad range of gears.
I'm looking for a cheap triple for the winter project, what have you got please?


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Oct 2018)

There’s one on The Other Place right now.


----------



## Steve T (3 Oct 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> There’s one on The Other Place right now.


forgive my ignorance - the other place?


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Oct 2018)

Shhh! CTC Forum as per https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=125009


----------



## robgul (3 Oct 2018)

I have a Deore triple about to be removed from one of my bikes - only about 1,000 miles - can't remember ring sizes offhand. The whole groupset is being replaced so mechs f & r would also be for sale and square taper BB. 

They were fitted to a Ti frame bike as a quick-build and are now being replaced with kit higher up the Shimano hierarchy.. 

Please PM if interested and I'll check ring sizes and send some pix.

Rob


----------



## Steve T (4 Oct 2018)

robgul said:


> I have a Deore triple about to be removed from one of my bikes - only about 1,000 miles - can't remember ring sizes offhand. The whole groupset is being replaced so mechs f & r would also be for sale and square taper BB.
> 
> They were fitted to a Ti frame bike as a quick-build and are now being replaced with kit higher up the Shimano hierarchy..
> 
> ...



Hi Rob

I might be although I have a HT2 BB fitted with a compact 50/34 at the moment, can you give me an idea of prices and what size the chainrings are- I am guessing its an MTB so smaller than my road one? I would need the BB too, I've never fitted a square taper I'm assuming its easy enough with the tools?


----------



## glasgowjim (9 Oct 2018)

I've got a Tiagra HT2 one, 30,39,50 rings 172.5 mm cranks. Can send pics if interested.


----------



## Steve T (9 Oct 2018)

glasgowjim said:


> I've got a Tiagra HT2 one, 30,39,50 rings 172.5 mm cranks. Can send pics if interested.


Hi jim,
Is t silver 4600 or black and how much ?


----------



## glasgowjim (9 Oct 2018)

Steve T said:


> Hi jim,
> Is t silver 4600 or black and how much ?



It’s a silver one Steve, £30 plus postage? I’ve no idea how much that would be though.


----------



## Steve T (9 Oct 2018)

Hi Jim,
I've got to be honest I am not a fan of that particular silver colour (4600 series)so although the price is very reasonable-thanks but I will pass.


----------

